# Vista Home und XP Home im Netzwerk



## dittsche08 (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein absoluter Laie was Netzwerke angeht und habe mal ein paar Fragen. Ich surfe seit 2 Tagen durchs web und finde einfach keine Lösung, vielleicht habt ihr ja eine für mich:

Ich habe ein XP Home Notebook mit SP3 und ein Vista Notebook.
Beide gehen über einen WLAN Router ins Internet was super klappt.

Jetzt möchte ich mit dem Vista NB auf das XP NB zugreifen um mir einige wichtige Dateien zu ziehen.

Aber unter Netzwerk finde ich nur mein VISTA NB und nicht das XP.

Auf dem XP NB sind Ordner freigegeben.

Wo muß ich weche Einstellungen vornehmen das ich das schaffe?
Wie gesagt ich bin völliger Laie und habe keine Ahnung wie ich das schaffen soll.

DANKE


----------



## Xo-mate (28. Juli 2008)

Versuch es doch sonst mal anderesrum - Gebe auf dem Vista-NB was frei und schiebe es von XP-NB rüber.

Ansonsten kannst du es mal wie folgt versuchen:
(ich gehe davon aus, das DHCP aktiviert ist bzw. beide Notebooks im selben Subnet sind, was normalerweise automatisch der Fall ist)
Gebe auf dem XP-Notebook einen Ordner frei (nennen wir ihn in diesem Beispiel "tausch"). Nun gehst du (nach wie vor auf dem XP) auf Start => ausführen und gibst dort cmd ein. Dann kommt die Eingabeaufforderung, in der du nun ipconfig eingibst und mit Enter bestätigst. Nun spuckt dir der PC ein paar Infos über die Netzwerkkarte aus. Jetzt guckst du wo der Punkt "Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung" (oder wie auch immer das genau heißt) ist. Das sieht da so aus (nur mit anderen IPs):


Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung:

        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
*IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3*
        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1


Das fett-markierte (die IP-Adresse) merkst du dir und gehst nun an das Vista-Notebook. Dort gibst du in die Adresszeile des Arbeitsplatzes ein: \\die_ip\die_freigabe
Also in unserem Beispiel: \\192.168.0.3\tausch
Nun könnte noch die Windows-Authentifizierung kommen, wo du dich mit einem Benutzer des XP-Notebooks einloggen kannst (ich weiß nicht was für Rechte man dafür genau braucht. Geb als Benutzer im Zweifel einfach einen Adminaccount an).
Jetzt solltest du auf der Freigabe des XP-Notebooks sein.

Wenn du die Freigabe als Laufwerk erstellen willst, gehst du (ich glaub unter Vista ist es auch so mit einem rechten Mausklick auf die Netzwerkumgebung => Netzlaufwerk erstellen. Dort gibst du bei der Freigabe wieder \\die_ip\die_freigabe an und klickst erstellen/ok (wie das halt heißt). Jetzt hast du im Arbeitsplatz ein Netzlaufwerk, welches dich direkt auf die Freigabe führt. Solltest du das Netzlaufwerk nicht mehr haben wollen, machst du einen rechten Mausklick drauf und drückst auf "trennen".

Fertig


----------

